
Free will: has neuroscience abolished it? - wkulikowski
https://mindlet.org/free-will-has-neuroscience/
======
mgiugliano
It would be interesting to see whether - evolutionary - the (illusion? of)
free will gave us any advantage. I am convinced this is not unique for humans.

------
luckylion
Hasn't logic done that already? When not relying on a god that magically wipes
clean the slate and adds free will, where would it come from?

------
Paul_Diraq
Free from what?

